# Any youths looking for a dog this year?



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I will be going to Grand River on the first Saterday of the youth hunt to run my dog for anyone that is interested. If anyone is interested, please post and see if we can hook up. I have a good lab (will point also) and know a good spots to hunt. Looking to get some good work in for her, she is going Iowa later in the week for the opener. 

P.S. Has anybody seen any Grouse at grand river? I haven't see one in quite some time. 

Budster


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

I am also planning on goin to the grand river to hunt with my younger brother. its his last year for youth and im pretty sure he wants to go still. i have a lab as well, but she is used to hunting with her mother who unfortunately passed away in August. maybe we could hook up, the more the marrier for pheasants. as far as grouse are concerned, i have never seen one on the G.R. seen some quail a few years back, but thts it. also seen like 1 or 2 hens about 4 years ago but only for the one season.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey guys i think we should all hook up for the opener of the reg season . i have a lab also this will be her second season and would be good for her to work with some other dogs pm if interested thanks


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I will be at G.R. opening day after I get back from Iowa. My dog has alot of experience, but is only 31/2 years old. You should see track down the wild birds in Iowa. If they would just hold tight. 

I am willing to run other dogs, but it would be nice to find a youth that doesn't have a dog. Last year I hunted with a group of 3 youths and KD had other 20 flushes and the kids managed to get thier limits. It was alot of fun.

Budster


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i bet it was fun i would like to come out with the youth hunt to to get her some work but i dont have a youth to take either


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Little Chessie may be interested in joining you. Let me run it by him. Are you talking about the 21st and 22nd or the 28th-29th?


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

10/21, 1022 I will be going to the Clowns game, sorry Browns game.


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

BigChessie,

Just wondering if you want to hook up on the 10/21 at G.R. ? 

I'm going to look for some grouse this weekend. I have not seen a grouse in NE Ohio in a long time. I remember the days when they where all over. At leased I can run the dog.

Budster


----------

